# What strange species of giant centipede is this?!?



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 14, 2015)

I have stumbled across this picture of a centipede eating what looks to be a Madigasgar fire millipede and was astonished at the massive crests on it back. Can anyone give me a Scientific name of this beauty?????


----------



## MikeC (Sep 14, 2015)

I can't help with identification, but I love that image. Especially the fact that it looks like the centipede is dicing it's food up into slices.


----------



## Liverwort (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm guessing Edentistoma sp. because of CHLee's similar centipedes. Really awesome! I've never realized that they just pile up the armor segments instead of eating them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the help! I've never seen a centipede anything like this, it's like a centipede in a millipede costume. Has some serious mandibles too! I've defiantly gotta find one! Edentistoma is definitely now on the top of my must have centipede list.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 5, 2016)

Never seen anything like that millipede either. Are Madagascar fire millipedes present in the hobby?
As for the centipede, it looks like it decided to put on a polydesmid costume. Do you know how big it was?


----------



## peterUK (Mar 6, 2016)

That is a feather legged centipede (Alipes sp)


----------



## truecreature (Mar 6, 2016)

It looks like it has a huge curled mustache

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 7, 2016)

peterUK said:


> That is a feather legged centipede (Alipes sp)


How did I not think of that before? Of course! All the same, it looks massive for a feather leg, if you look at its size when compared to the millipede. Don't rule out the possibility of a new species (the feather legs aren't very well known centipedes, new species could lurk all over the place).


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 7, 2016)

What if the millipede was just tiny lol maybe? First thought that came to mind though the one pictured does seem to have more color than normal


----------



## craze horse (Mar 7, 2016)

Isn't that a flag tail ?


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 7, 2016)

peterUK said:


> That is a feather legged centipede (Alipes sp)


No, the centipede at the top is, like others have said, an Edentistoma sp, they are millipede specialists. A few have reached the hobby in fact, really cool centipedes!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 8, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> No, the centipede at the top is, like others have said, an Edentistoma sp, they are millipede specialists. A few have reached the hobby, in fact, really cool centipedes!


Indeed. You are certainly correct, and a very odd centipede it is too! It even curls up like a millipede. Does anyone know if they solely eat millipedes, or if they will take normal centipede food given the opportunity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterUK (Mar 8, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> No, the centipede at the top is, like others have said, an Edentistoma sp, they are millipede specialists.


Dont Edentistoma sp come from Malaysia ? 

I said  Alipes sp because they come from Madagascar like the fire millipede (Aphistogoniulus sp)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 8, 2016)

peterUK said:


> Dont Edentistoma sp come from Malaysia ?
> 
> I said  Alipes sp because they come from Madagascar like the fire millipede (Aphistogoniulus sp)


Pretty sure that image is from someone who is keeping both species in captivity, and just decided to feed the centipede one of his Madagascan fire millipedes.


----------



## peterUK (Mar 8, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Pretty sure that image is from someone who is keeping both species in captivity, and just decided to feed the centipede one of his Madagascan fire millipedes.



Do you KNOW this for a fact or it just a wild guess ?


EDIT. A little detective work and information is forthcoming. 

The photographer (tessagoes) has 3 photos on creationearth.com, one of which is this photo and underneath the photo it states . .   centipede eating milipede - Malaysia  

So it therefore stands that this cannot be a fire millipede or an alipes sp, both of which come from Madagascar  

http://www.creationearthphotos.com/photographer/tessagoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 8, 2016)

peterUK said:


> Do you KNOW this for a fact or it just a wild guess ?
> 
> 
> EDIT. A little detective work and information is forthcoming.
> ...


OK I see, guess I was wrong about the picture being taken in captivity!  At least I was correct about the identity of the centipede, though if you had seen the location of the picture you would have probably beat me to the punch anyway lol! I wonder what species of millipede it is eating then, whatever it is it's pretty! 

Good detective work Sherlock!


----------



## Marika (Mar 9, 2016)

I think the millipede could be Trachelomegalus modestior.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 9, 2016)

Marika said:


> I think the millipede could be Trachelomegalus modestior.


The range certainly matches, and the coloration does too. Good call!


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 9, 2016)

peterUK said:


> That is a feather legged centipede (Alipes sp)


Nope, Edentistoma


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 10, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> Nope, Edentistoma


Definitely. A few minutes research has confirmed this.


----------



## Pipa (Mar 12, 2016)

Neat centipedes .... I don't see these often in the trade anymore


----------



## micheldied (Mar 27, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Pretty sure that image is from someone who is keeping both species in captivity, and just decided to feed the centipede one of his Madagascan fire millipedes.


I know who you're talking about. I don't believe this is his pic, but he does have these and there are pics of his floating around the interwebs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 27, 2016)

micheldied said:


> I know who you're talking about. I don't believe this is his pic, but he does have these and there are pics of his floating around the interwebs.


Yeah, he also has some videos up I believe. These guys are pretty cool! Too bad they only eat millipedes though... Oh well, I guess that just motivates you to get another cool bug lol!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 27, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, he also has some videos up I believe. These guys are pretty cool! Too bad they only eat millipedes though... Oh well, I guess that just motivates you to get another cool bug lol!


Only eat millipedes? Do they not eat anything else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 27, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> Only eat millipedes? Do they not eat anything else?


Well they specialise in eating millipedes, and I haven't heard of anyone getting them to eat anything else.


----------

